
Clicker CEO Jim Lanzone, Busting Internet TV Myths - andre3k1
http://searchengineland.com/clicker-ceo-jim-lanzone-busting-internet-tv-myths-56246?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+searchengineland+%28Search+Engine+Land%3A+Google%2C+Bing%2C+SEO%2C+PPC%2C+SEM+%26+Search+Marketing+News%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
andre3k1
From the article:

> _It’s less of this generation of having Melrose Place parties and more
> watching Glee and then IMing or Facebooking or Tweeting._

It's sad that "this" generation, which is _our_ generation, is less concerned
about being social in person than online.

